# Should I use a 2nd UVB Lamp?



## NuunezzIV (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello. I am using the Zoo Med Avian Sun Deluxe Floor Pet Lamp along with the UVB 5.0 bulb. I am wondering if I should use two lamps instead of 1. I have 6 birds. 4 parakeets and 2 cockatiels. I have different cages for them but only one lamp. They are all extremely good friends so I put them all into one cage for 2 hours every time I am going to use the UVB light. I feel like one lamp isn't enough to cover their whole cage to make sure they are actually getting the light they need. It's a fairly large cage. It's the Prevue Pet Products X-Large cage. Model F050. What are your suggestions?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi
I had a similar problem when I moved my two budgies into a double flight cage. I found ensuring that they would be perching at a spot within the safe minimum and useful maximum distances, for the still safe & useful time period, just too difficult.

I now use supplements instead and can honestly say that despite the other benefits of UV light with respect to enhanced colour vision, I have not noticed any change in behaviour in my 2 birds since changing.
Maybe it is worth considering changing to supplements - certainly a lot easier than arranging a daily UV budgie/cockatiel meeting.


----------



## NuunezzIV (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmmm. I was not aware they offered supplements as an alternative. Which ones do you use? And where can I order them.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I’m currently using Nutrobal Powdered Calcium/D3 Parrot & Bird Supplement.
However, the most popular supplement on this site, seems to be soluvite D. 
The supplement can be dissolved in drinking water or sprinkled over food.


----------

